# Berkeley, CA - Organizer - CRONE RPG Open Playtest



## Erik Bernhardt (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey Folks! I'm organizing an open playtest of a little tabletop game I've been working on, CRONE. The short and sweet description is that it's about powerful witches in the Dark Ages, and it's primarily a CCG / tabletop RPG hybrid. For more info, check out our website!


Getting the the point, we're having an open playtest! All are invited, though this will be a 16 and up event.


When: 7 PM, 3/15/2013 (Beware the Ides of March!)
Where: Games of Berkeley, 2151 Shattuck Ave, Berkeley, CA (Near the Downtown Berkeley BART Station)
Game System: CRONE RPG
Age Range: Mature Teenagers and Up
Drop Ins / Spectators are Welcome!


Hope to see some of you there!


----------

